# What do you haul your goats around in?



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

Pickup? Trailer? Horse trailer? Van?

Just wondering how folks haul their goaties around. I've only brought my guys here as small wee ones in dog crates, and one had a trip to the vet in the suv but recently we were faced with a mass evacuation. We had a 900 acre wildfire burning a mile and a half from our house and we had to get ready to leave. A piece of fencing rigged over the sides of our trailer was the method of choice (we have 7 goats). In the end, we didn't have to evacuate - but it made us think! So, while the trailer would have worked, I'm wondering if I need a better way!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad you didn't have to evacuate and all is fine!

When I picked up my adult doe, her buckling and a doeling (Saanens)...we tied them in the back of our truck. The truck had wooden sides that are put on when we go cut firewood. When I picked up the buck to bring here for breeding, he went into the back of my Subaru. He was a Nubian and this is how his owner transports him so he was used to it!

If I had to do a quick evacuation, I have a three horse trailer and would put everyone in there.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a 3 horse trailer we bought for the goats, however there are a lot of options...you can get a used enclosed trailer for relatively cheap on craigslist and have windows and air vents installed for ventilation at any trailer shop.


----------



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh awesome pics! Yes, I found a horse trailer on craigslist for $900 that I am thinking about! But - seems like the pickup will always be easier for just one or two!

The other part of the story - we were just returning home from being gone for a week and drove into town seeing the big column of smoke near our house, having to thread our way thru firetrucks and firefighters to get home and all we wanted was a shower and a beer on the deck and but instead spent 4 hours getting ready to leave (we have 4 sled dogss, 8 chickens, a maremma LGD that also needed transport as well as trying to grab stuff out of the house!) Well, the firefighters were on it and did an amaing job and alls well that ends well!  

But I found out lots of useful things like where to take my animals (fairgrounds) and that our housesitter for the week was amazing and ready to bring her horsetrailor over and who our friends are (one friend actually drove out our way and called and was trying to figure out what to do).


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

my van... tarp and blanket on the floor and we are set!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We use the car (cover the seats with sheets), but then we have nigis. In a pinch you can haul them in just about anything. It's part of goats' versatility. :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We had a two horse at one point for our horses, but upgraded fto a big aluminum gooseneck 5 horse...which is to big for a few goats, but i'll use it if i'm hauling a lot of goats. If i'm hauling just a few goats I use big dog crates in the back of my truck. I've also used a truck with a canopy on the back...works good too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear that the firefighters were able to get your place safe before you had to evacuate!! Fire is a scary thing in situations like that. I would pick up that horse trailer or another like it just incase. 
Now did you get to enjoy that beer on the deck?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I just put them in the backseat of my little Chevy Cavalier. I can easily fit a couple grown Saanens in there, and at one point I was even able to fit Jenny and a kennel crate full of geese together. Barclay's the only one who really likes to ride in the car, though, last time I took him and Jenny, he snoozed, she kept her head near the floor (motion sickness), and if I absolutely had to, I could fit both Jenny and Talala in the backseat and carry Barclay up front with me.

At some point, we're probably going to need something better if we do decide to increase our herd, but for right now, the car works great. They've all been taught how to load up, too.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It has three compartments, 2 sliding/swinging doors. Side door for front access. Barred, sliding, screened windows. Back door swings out. Used to be a mini horse trailer. I love this trailer to pieces, but it's for sale though  Once it's gone, back to the goat tote!


----------

